# Pros and cons of shaving weight of the crankshaft for racing.



## rtaule (May 13, 2009)

Considering shaving weight of the crankshaft and balancing it for my AGG 2.0L 8V engine, car only used for racing on road track. I have it at 115.5HP and 118 #of torque but need a few more of both.
Will take engine apart for modifications and want to be sure of the benefits and downsides to this.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Pros and cons of shaving weight of the crankshaft for racing. (rtaule)*

a good balance alone can make power if it off by much from the factory. especially if its at high rpm like i suspect you are. being lighter will help it rev up quicker. i have both of these done to my race motors crank. i have about 7-8 lbs off the crank from knife edging it. along with the lighter clutch setup it revs very quickly. but i do have a well worked head unlike your stocker.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Pros and cons of shaving weight of the crankshaft for racing. (rtaule)*

eurospec sells a really nice crank already done...


----------



## jamesr88 (Oct 9, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if you knife-enging it your shaving off of the counterweight which has no structural downside the only thing is it will idle rougher but other than the there are no real downsides


----------



## rtaule (May 13, 2009)

So for racing and getting the RPM up faster shaving the crankshaft is the way to go.
Thanks a lot.
Regards


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (rtaule)*

Remember, it will spin up faster and also loose momentum faster too!


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (rtaule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rtaule* »_So for racing and getting the RPM up faster shaving the crankshaft is the way to go.
Thanks a lot.
Regards

If you're planning to take apart your engine just to do this, don't bother. You won't gain all that much from this alone. But if you're building a full fledged race engine, then knife-edging a crank is "icing on the cake."
I'd also recommend doing the flywheel first if you haven't already. I've always run 8 to 10 lb flywheels and LOVE them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

